# Suche intense Rahmen



## DH+fr (4. Oktober 2009)

Sers suche ein Intense Rahmen endweder der m3 oder der m6

was liegt den der m6 preislich gebr?

und der m3? ich weiß nur das der m3  neu 1400  kostet..

also wen ihr ein intense rahmen habt und abgeben wollt  her damit.. 


gruß


----------



## getdown (20. Januar 2010)

hey
ich habe nicht nur den rahmen, sondern das ganze bike zu verkaufen. 

http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=16600

wenn du weitere bilder möchtest, kann ich sie dir gerne zusenden. 
wohne in der schweiz (nähe bern) allenfalls ist ein versand auch möglich.

ps: der m3 rahmen kostet rund chf 4600 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

